
X/HTML 5 Versus XHTML 2 - pg
http://xhtml.com/en/future/x-html-5-versus-xhtml-2/
======
danielha
Reminds me of a quote: "The nice thing about standards is there are so many to
choose from."

There _are_ cool additions to both, and that's the problem. Two sets of
standards that set out to accomplish the same goal. Anyhow, there will be some
time to kill before browsers (read: IE) start incorporating the best stuff.

